# crony capitalism



## sasà89

however I d like to ask you something: what is meaning for "crony capitalism"? 

I didnt find it on wikipedia pages...... 

thank you one more time
sasa


{Mod note : new thread created according to rule# 9 from this one. Please stay within the topic area of the forum you are posting a message in, and within any topic that another poster may have started. If you want to discuss another topic, start a new thread.}


----------



## Old Novice

sasà89 said:


> thank you a lot old novice,
> 
> I've already read this useful link sent me by jme (see above).
> 
> however I d like to ask you something: what is meaning for "crony capitalism"?
> 
> I didnt find it on wikipedia pages......
> 
> thank you one more time
> sasa


 
Je suis désolé. J'aurais dû vérifier le lien, "article", dans jme's message.

Mais, heureusement, je pouvais trouver un lien à l'expression, "crony capitalism":

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crony_capitalism

Cette expression n'est pas un terme technique en l'économie en anglais.


----------



## RuK

Crony dans wikipedia: Cronyism is partiality to long-standing friends, especially by appointing them to public office without regard for their qualifications. In political terms, the word "cronyism" is almost always used derogatorily. The word "crony" first appeared in 18th century London and is believed to be derived from the Greek word χρόνιος (chronios), meaning long-term. 

Je dirais donc un truc avec le népotisme, mais j'ai du mal à construire la phrase exacte. Capitalisme népotiste, j'ai des doutes que ça puisse marcher, mais qqchose du genre.


----------



## doodlebugger

The french translation for cronyism is indeed népotisme, but "crony capitalism" seems to mean something else.
The word "favoritisme" comes to mind, or perhaps the expression "les copains et les coquins".


----------



## sasà89

thank you for your link old novice

see you on these pages

bye


----------



## sasà89

pardonnez moi ruk et doodlebugger,

j avais pas lu vos messages.....merci de vos suggestions.

d après vous c est bien de traduire "le capitalisme des copains"? dans le sens du népotisme bien sur....

à plus
sa


----------



## carolineR

sasà89 said:


> d après vous c est bien de traduire "le capitalisme des copains"? dans le sens du népotisme bien sur....


Non, je ne pense pas que ce serait compris.
le néponisme ; le favoritisme oui
le copinage (idem mais familier et moins exact), oui
je n'associerais pas les deuxtermes : capitalisme et népotisme.
Sinon, conserve les excellentes propositions de doodlebugger telles quelles


----------



## Kelly B

Copinage capitaliste? This is the reverse of the original, but I have the impression that that it might not be inappropriate.


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

capitalisme des brutes??


----------



## carolineR

Kelly B said:


> Copinage capitaliste?


a nice formulation  if one insists on linking the two words 
 but the problem, actually, is that one can't see why crony and capitalism are associated, as it seems to infer cronyism doesn't exist in societies ruled by communism...


----------



## djudju

Il y a aussi clientélisme... peut-être un capitalisme clientéliste? un peu lourd peut-être!


----------



## djudju

capitalisme sauvage...


----------



## Muniam

Tout un coup de nécrologie ici!

Enfin, Je ne crois pas que "capitalisme sauvage" convienne car il s'aggit d'une notion de capitalisme sans aucune (ou presque) régulation ou tout les coups sont permis pour gagner une part de marché. 

Je sais qu'il existe un terme équivalent à "crowny" en Français, mais je ne peux pas mettre la "main" dessus.


----------



## P_A_T

C'est du capitalisme de copinage in french  (de connivence pour les Français...) commentaire court:  le capitalisme pratiqué dans les sociétés développées.


----------



## Moon Palace

L'IRASEC parle de _capitalisme de clientèle_ pour traduire _crony capitalism._


----------



## P_A_T

Ouais, bien vrai mais c'est de langue de bois qui n'a pas la force évocatrice de l'expression anglaise, non? ...et l'expression clientélisme dans tout ça?


----------



## Moon Palace

En fait, l'expression _le capitalisme de copinage_ existe bien, mais elle est biaisée car elle véhicule une opposition véhémente (voir pour cela les sites qui l'utilisent: souvent altermondialistes, et pas de presse ni de référence universitaire). 
Alors que l'anglais _crony capitalism_ est utilisé également par des universitaires et des journalistes, l'expression désignant seulement le fonctionnement de ce type de capitalisme. 
Lorsqu'on dit "_de clientèle"_ on sous-entend bien qu'il s'agit de _clientèlisme. 
_Quant au niveau de langue, il suffit de quelques minutes quotidiennes de lecture de The Economist pour confirmer qu'effectivement, la langue de bois en français est reine, mais ne pas l'utiliser ne fera que changer le sens et la perception du mot en français, car le lecteur y est habitué.


----------



## Budd

I'm wth Muniam... and so is Wikipédia: Capitalisme sauvage. Le capitalisme de copinage isn't bad either, but Moon Palace seems to think it's not quite right because it's biased. Yes, and so is the phrase "crony capitalism": the phrase in English is always pejorative. Note: crony is not a synonym for friend in a neutral sense, but implies something not quite right, marginal, or downright lawless.


----------



## Martyn94

But it says, quite specifically, that it is capitalism conducted in such as way as to favour your "cronies" (equals your friends or business partners). "capitalisme sauvage" is unbridled capitalism, quite a different idea. "Capitalisme de copinage" seems OK to me, in the absence of better suggestions, however tainted the source may seem.


----------



## Budd

Crony capitalism, Martyn inclines to be unbridled—that is, it avoids or bypasses normal procedures like open bidding for contracts, transparency of accounts, regulation. I agree that capitalisme de copinage might be better since it works better with the French value of copinage. Another term for unbridled capitalism, by the way, is "cowboy capitalism," often indistinguishable from crony capitalism.


----------



## Martyn94

Budd said:


> Crony capitalism, Martyn inclines to be unbridled—that is, it avoids or bypasses normal procedures like open bidding for contracts, transparency of accounts, regulation. I agree that capitalisme de copinage might be better since it works better with the French value of copinage. Another term for unbridled capitalism, by the way, is "cowboy capitalism," often indistinguishable from crony capitalism.


Never undistinguishable in English as I understand it.


----------



## Budd

REally? _Vide_ Russia, 1990s.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

If you compare Wiki's _Capitalisme sauvage_ and _Crony capitalism_ articles, it is clear that they just don't describe the same animal: the English is about _clientélisme_ while the French is about _deregulation_.
[And the vehement "discussion" panel of the French Wiki clearly shows that the ideology behind the article is very unclear...]
The Spanish and Italian versions on Wiki are both very close to the English topic.
So Muniam is right indeed, and so is not Wikipédia...
Moon Palace's point was about _clientélisme_ vs. _copinage_: although they may look similar, the two words simply do not belong to the same register.
_Crony_, like _clientélisme, _are common in "serious" papers and studies (and are both pejorative), while _copinage _will mainly be found in opinionated literature.


----------



## Martyn94

I'm fine with "clientélisme/iste". My point was that "capitalisme sauvage" means something like unregulated capitalism: almost the opposite of capitalism managed so as to favour particular firms.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Martyn94 said:


> My point was that "capitalisme sauvage" means something like unregulated capitalism: almost the opposite of capitalism managed so as to favour particular firms.


100% agree. The fact that Wiki's _Crony Capitalism_ links to _Capitalisme sauvage_ is aberrant.


----------



## Martyn94

Yes, but they are both dysfunctions of capitalism. Presumably the sting is that eg the Bush Jr administration did both: "crony"when they gave campaign funds, "sauvage" as the general rule.


----------



## Nicomon

For whatever it's worth... other than _capitalisme de copinage_, which is listed on both sites, and « _des copains et des coquins _», that doodlebugger suggested way back when in 2006, when this thread was created... Termium and the GDT also suggest :

_capitalisme de réseau
capitalisme de coterie
capitalisme de connivence_


----------



## P_A_T

Since I participated in 2011, I'm back to say that there's only _capitalisme de copinage_ and _sauvage_ used in french canada (by medias). _Connivence_ is use in media on its own (_de la conivance, fraire preuve de conivence_).  BTW, our media invent words (SRC) but at least they're in french compare to Francce... 

I understand (from my little experience in the real world) that _capitalisme de copinage_ is mostly about "government money allocation" and _capitalisme sauvage_ is about "industries regulation". What do you think?


----------



## Dominique Burkina

Complètement d'accord.

Népostisme convient quand il s'agit de favoriser la famille (le mot vient du latin "nepos" , le neveu, devenu en bas latin "neveu", le mot français actuel).

Pour l'anecdote, le mot tire ses origines de la tendance des empereurs romains à caser leurs "neveux" (souvent leurs enfants illégitimes) à des hauts postes de responsabilité.

"Favorisme" me convient assez bien faute de liens familiaux.

Circonlocution qui me convient bien (Mitterand lors de sa réelection) : "La république des copains et des coquin".

Dans le cas précis de "crony capitalism", je dirais "capilalisme de copinage" ou "capilalisme entre copains (potes".

Espérant avoir été utile


----------



## Nikomot

Bonjour à tous!

Hmm, beaucoup de suggestions ici, certaines étant excellentes, d'autres étant moins justes. La notion de "crony capitalism" fait référence à la connivence de certains acteurs dans le système capitaliste. "Népotisme" et "clientélisme" décrivent bien cet aspect de connivence, de copinage, mais rate la cible en ne disant rien du contexte, soit le capitalisme. "Capitalisme sauvage" rate la cible, car comme l'explique Muniam, cette expression fait essentiellement référence aux conséquences cruelles d'un capitalisme débridé, pas au copinage.

Selon le Grand dictionnaire terminologique, "crony capitalism" se traduit par "capitalisme de connivence" (bravo P_A_T!), "capitalisme de copinage" (bravo encore à P_A_T et à ceux qui se rallient à cette proposition) ou encore par "capitalisme des copains et des coquins" (Doodlebugger avait une bonne intuition). Personnellement, je trouve la dernière forme un peu lourde et un peu trop colorée, mais c'est bien personnel!


----------



## Nicomon

Sans vouloir enlever de mérite à P_A_T  (je n'ai  pas dû remarquer son post de 2011 quand j'ai répondu à ce fil en mars 2013)  je souligne que j'ai mis (post 27) les liens URL 
vers la banque Termium et le GDT, pour ceux que cela peut intéresser.


----------



## Nikomot

Toutes mes excuses, Nicomon! Cette discussion est plutôt longue et j'ai dû la parcourir un peu trop rapidement. En passant, c'est drôle, mais nos pseudonymes sont très similaires. 

Je ferai preuve de plus d'attention à l'avenir! Désolé!


----------



## Nicomon

Aucun problème.   Et puis, j'avais remarqué moi aussi les pseudos  (et origins / métier) très similaires.


----------

